# 1990 Owners Manual



## tiwunon (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi 

I have been searching every where for an owners manual for a 1990 Western Wilderness Apline 9ft camper. We just purchased 
this camper and it came with nothing.  Any help would greatly be appreciated. I know there has to be something out there 
some where. 

Have a good weekend 

Anne


----------



## vanole (Jun 1, 2012)

tiwunon,

First off welcome.  You have a great handle (screen name).

Have you tried here  http://www.rvingthemidwestconnection.com/manuals1989older.htm

Jeff


----------



## tiwunon (Jun 2, 2012)

vanole;77719 said:
			
		

> tiwunon,
> 
> First off welcome.  You have a great handle (screen name).
> 
> ...



Thanks Jeff !  I am so glad you could help me.  I sent them a request as I didn't see it listed.  I sure hope they can help ! 
Tiwunon is the name of our boat.  We have loved the name so much we use it for most all Internet purposes.  Nobody has
copied us yet !  Even have it on our license plates ! 

Anne


----------



## vanole (Jun 2, 2012)

tiwunon (Anne),

Another thought.  Just to see I googed Western Wilderness Alpine Camper and a couple hits cameback with units for sale.  All seemed like private sales you might be able to get into contact with one of the sellers and see if they would be willing to copy or scan the manual and send it to you.  Never hurts to ask.  

Jeff


----------



## tiwunon (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Jeff.  I thought I did this but maybe I didn't use Google. I did find one for sale in Summner WA at an RV lot and they never responded.  Not the helpful folk....just folk that want to sell.  Thats OK ...I understand.  We are trying to get the frig and hot water tank to work ....that is our main issues.  Heater, and Air and stove and oven work.  So it is coming
along.  Anne


----------



## RVBob7645 (Jun 24, 2012)

tiwunon;77718 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I have been searching every where for an owners manual for a 1990 Western Wilderness Apline 9ft camper. We just purchased
> this camper and it came with nothing.  Any help would greatly be appreciated. I know there has to be something out there
> ...



What is your email I think I can send it to you later.


----------

